# Indian Lake Saugeye Fishing Report



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I was thinking of hitting Indian Lake maybe tonight or tomorrow night and was wondering if anyone's been out there doing any good??


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

weeds... big jig  weeds


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I guess no one has had any success out there yet.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Caught 4 tonight. No keepers. Also caught 4 cats,2 white bass, 1 crappie,1 perch and a large mouth.


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

Trolled for about 2 hours last night and caught 4, one was over 20 inches. Something went wrong with my motor and it started idling real high so I was moving a lot faster than I wanted to. I have convinced myself that is the reason there weren't more caught. Heading back Sunday morning so will post more info then


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

After this weekend,my schedule should ease up so I can try to get into some fall eyes.Y'all keep us posted!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

On the water at six this morning. Nothing until about 10:30 but we did keep 6 20 inch fish. Put at least 25 10-12 inchers back. Almost all of them on red harnesses tipped with a nightcrawler. They seem to be toward the middle of the lake more than the shore.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

do any of you mind sharing your trolling speed. I'm still learning!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

3 mph via gps.With the wind,against wind,etc. The gps along with the trollmaster on my kicker makes it a breeze!!!

Some go faster,some slower.


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

WishinIwasFishin said:


> do any of you mind sharing your trolling speed. I'm still learning!


I have a 15 hp motor that I run at idle. I don't know how fast I really go. If you think that speed is your issue start making big sweeping turns noting your speed. If you pick up fish on the poles to the outside of the curve then you need to speed up and on the inside poles slow down. My experience is slower is better. The constant turning really pisses some guys off so be prepared if there are other boats around you.


----------

